# Meat thermometer



## treehugger057 (Mar 6, 2009)

Currently my grill runs through a few a month! I am pretty sure the ones I am buying are just not meant to be abused the way a professional kitchen can put a hurting on equipment! My question is simple, Has anyone used a kitchen thermometer that has really stood up to the task of checking steak after steak for 4-5hours straight? (yes we do check every peice of meat! I know it may be overkill, but my return rate has dropped dramatically since we began! )


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I use my hand to touch meat and go by feel. I have had a Taylor digi thermometer for years and use it daily, only thing that goes is battery.(most of them malfunction cause they are dropped)


----------



## andydude (Dec 30, 2008)

As it happens I've not had good experiences with the probe type thermometer, so I've just made a liar of myself - embraced the world of gadgets and bought a battery operated digital one.

It's a thermapen which though quite expensive, receives great reviews and takes a reading within 4 seconds. From personal experience I can say that mine does appear to be accurately calibrated and does achieve the within 4 second reading.

I think the present version is supposed to have a battery life of approx 1000hrs and it's a very narrow tipped probe, so minimal damage to the food being tested. It's useful to know from the outset that the plastic body is reported to be quite vulnerable to liquids - so important only the probe is allowed to enter liquids.

There is a new version being released that has some nice refinements, not least it being splashproof with a battery life of 1,500hrs. :-

ThermoWorks - The New Splash-Proof Super-Fast Thermapen

I can't speak to it's durability. Usual stuff around handling & environment will have their influence - but the speed & accuracy of reading might make it worth a look.

Note: Amazon.com is a source for the existing versions.


----------



## yodog (Jun 21, 2009)

Love my Thermapen--have a couple. Use them often. Agree you need to be careful with the old design to keep it dry, but I haven't exactly babied these, either.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I've used my Thermopen for a long time, maybe a year or more, with no issues at all. Pretty hard use, too. I've kept it dry but it's been dropped a couple times and carried daily. Still dead on (checked in an ice bath) and reads fast.

I will, however, have to pick up the new model. It's faster, more accurate, waterproof- and _new!_ I can't resist "new and improved!":lol:


----------



## hippysandy (Jul 22, 2009)

Yes, Thermopen is reliable...it gives faster and more accurate result than any other meat thermometer I had used.


----------



## eg_laura270 (Jan 28, 2019)

I personally use my Weber iGrill 2 thermometer, it's pretty convinient to have synthronized application on your phone. But for more professional cooking, especially for steaks, you may need something like The Meater. I recommend you to see more info here  wmaybe you'll find something more suitable for you


----------



## Patch (Dec 27, 2018)

I would add a couple things to the Thermapen recommendations. First, buy directly from their web site. There are merchants on other sites selling Thermoworks gear for considerably more than you'd pay buying direct. 

Second, they regularly have sales and "open box" events where you can get decent discounts. Sign up for their mailing list and they'll alert you. I've purchased several "open box" items and never had an issue. 

Finally, if the Thermapen is too expensive, they have several cheaper models that are very good and just a couple seconds slower than the Thermapen. I have a couple of their cheaper models. Can't say how they'd hold up in a commercial environment but they've done okay in my kitchen and at the grill. One of the pluses of the Thermapen for heavy use environments is it uses AAA batteries. The smaller units use watch type batteries and can be more than a little fiddly to change. I ruined one trying to change the battery. Changing the battery on the Thermapen is simple in comparison.


----------

